# My First Colonscopy



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yesterday I had my first colonscopy. I wrote down a few notes here and there so I could remember, and let everyone know how it went. I read stories on here about them, and like others, want to share how it went. My husband took our two kids (ages 3 and 1) to Grandma's house so that I could be alone without anyone bugging me. I didn't want to have to change my clothes over and over in case I had an accident, so I used one of my kids diapers "just in case". I only didn't make it to the bathroom quite on time once, but I refused to sit and hang out in the bathroom the whole night, so I had to go a few rooms over to go. I put on my pajama bottoms and a tank top. Anyway.. I started drinking the drink... forget the name (Phospho Soda??) at 4:00 p.m. It did not taste good at all. But I had to do it. I gagged at one point, but never threw up. (My father on the other hand did throw his up when he had one.) I had to stay right near the bathroom at first, since it was an urgent need to go. I had to go every minute or two at first. Then it started slowing down to maybe every 5-10 mins. About 1 1/2 hours later, the urgency slowed down and I was able to feel like I needed to go and make it to the bathroom with plenty of time.I had some of my kids baby wipes in the bathroom for when I started to get sore. By 7:00 I started going about every 30-45 mins. Time was going really slow at first, but then as I had to go less, time felt up to speed. I felt like I was running pretty clear by 10:00, but decided to take the 2nd dose of the drink. This time I put it in Sprite and it didn't taste quite as bad. But I wasn't able to drink all of it. Probably 2/3 of it. I just couldnt' stand the taste anymore. I was going about every 1/2 hour again. Very little coming out. I took the two laxative pills at midnight. I was pretty tired at that point, but wanted to make sure I didn't need to go again before I fell asleep. So much for that, cause I fell asleep. I woke up at 12:45 and had to go a few times. I finally fell asleep in my bed at 1:00. I woke up at 4:00 and had to go. Fell asleep until 5:00 and then I had to go. I was going about every 15 mins. I assume that has to do somewhat with the fact that when I wake up, my colon is a little overactive and I have to go a few times. I couldn't get back to sleep, so I went and watched some TV. I went again around 6:00 and didn't have to go again until 8:30. Yea!! Some relief. I was worried about having to drive 45 mins to the hospital and if I needed to go a ton. But then I didn't have to go again. I decided to try at 2:00 before I left for the hospital. Very little came out and it was clear. About 1 hour before I left for the hospital I was getting restless. I was feeling pretty good, but tired and hungry. Tried to keep my mind off thing. I really didn't worry too much. My blood pressure was just a little higher than normal, but I'm sure I was slightly nervous. They got the IV in and checked my heart rate, blood pressure, and oxgyen level. Everything looked good. I was impatient having to wait about 10 mins until they were ready to take me. I just wanted to get it over with.When I got to the room to do the procedure, they got stuff ready and then asked to me to turn on my side. The left the blanket over me. They started putting the sedative in the IV and said that I would start feeling it. All of a sudden I started feeling VERY tired and couldn't keep my eyes open. I said "I can feel it working." Next thing I know, I open my eyes. I said "are you done?". They said I was.I got back to my room and could tell that my speech was a little slurred. The drugs were still in my system. The doctor came in and said that everything looked fine. No Colitis, no Crohns, no cancer, no plyops. The paper said 'Redunant colon", and the doctor said that just means that the colon or instestines (I was still a little groggy) just go back and forth a lot. Said sometimes that can affect the system.They took a biospy and will let me know in about a week if they found anything from that. They said that I may have some blood with the first BM, and I did. But I also ended up started my period today. Joy, joy (sarcasm). I felt pretty groggy and nausea afterwards and couldn't bring myself to eat. So I went and layed down for about an hour and then I was able to get up and eat some chicken noodle soup and crackers. I was up for about another hour, still feeling the drugged effect. I went to bed at 10:00 and felt pretty good this morning. Like I said, cramps and bleeding from period, but aside from that, I feel pretty good.Summary: Prep is worse than the procedure. But I didn't think it was THAT bad. Not something I want to do regularly, but for the peace of mind to make sure you don't have anything wrong down there, or at least to find out if you do and find a way to fix it, it is worth doing.For now, I guess I'm considered IBS-D. Really, my symptoms are mostly just ranging from D to loose stools in the morning. But if I drink milk or have too much dairy, it can happen anytime. I took lactose and wheat intolerance testing and it came back fine. If I take about 1 immodium a day, I actually feel pretty good. I usually don't take any if I'm just going to be home all day. But if I'm going somewhere, I will take one. If I'm too nervous about having an accident, I will put on a pad. But so far, I haven't had one, but I enjoy the peace of mind for the time being, as I figure out what is the best to do for my stomach.Anyway, I hope everyone's colonscopy could be as easy as mine was. And if you made it this far reading, congrats. I know it's pretty long, but I hope it can ease some people's minds on how it all goes.


----------



## unhappytummy (Jun 17, 2007)

I had my first colonoscapy last Thursday but did not have a very good experiance. The whole thing has left me very low.I had a similar experiance the day before with the Moviprep I had to drink. It tasted aweful and it made me go to the bathroom so much that by the end of the night I had extrmemly painful hemarroids which I have never had before. It felt like I was pooping acid towards the end and I literally was crying every time i had to go. I think next time I will not finish the full dose.The next morning I went in for the procedure and teh nurse messed up my IV and went in one side of my vein and out the other. The back of my hand started to fill with blood and it was so painfull. it felt like someone was trying to push a hose through my vein. After that they gave me the much needed meds to put me to sleep. When I woke up they kept telling me I needed to pass the air that they had filled me with during the procedure but I just kept falling back to sleep. I don't remeber much I was still so groggy but they tried siting me up on the toilet but I just kept falling asleep. When I got back home i fell asleep again and woke up 2 hours later in so much pain I thought I would have to go to the emergency room. I crawel to the bathroom and passed out on the bathroom floor from the pain. I woke up an hour later and finaly passed the gas which made me pass out again from the mixture of pain and relief. Another hour later I woke up and was able to get myself up and call my partner who had gone back to work to tell her I was up. It was then that she told me the Dr said I had a gardian angel and that he removed a growth that probably would have become cancer in another year or so. I now am on high risk watch for colon cancer. I have to get an untra sound done of my abdomen and a small bowel series. I will need to get a colonoscapy done every 5 years. it has been 5 days and I still feel bloated and uncomfortable.I am no longer allowed any dairy in my diet and have to eat tons of fiber everyday. The whole thing was very scary and put a lot of stress on me emotionally and physically. I feel overwhelemd by the list of tests and instructions my Dr has given me and I am very stressed about all the work I am going to have to miss to get them all done.Has anyone had the small bowel series done? Can yu tell me what it involves and if it will be another painful experience?I am aslo looking for any dairy substitute ideas and high fiber foods other than the obviousthanks


----------

